# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Sa kohe keni jasht Shqiperise??

## [LoTi]

sa kohh keni jasht SHQIPERISE  :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

muajin tjeter bej 18 vjet

----------


## Daniel Maker

po ti je 15 vjece mi tironse si kshu??

uèèèè ma kalli..un 17 vjet boj ne nentor ket vit!

----------


## maryp

ne gusht bej 12 vjet..
nje jete larg nga te gjithe

----------


## xfiles

une ne shtator bej 5 vjet.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Jam hedhur ne te 11 ...

----------


## land

17 vjet...........

----------


## Pushi

10 - 11 vjet

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

ne prill mbusha 13 vjet....

----------


## jessi89

Ne gusht te '98 e hengra une...lol,sa shpejte ikin vitet...... :mace e verdhe:

----------


## [LoTi]

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee, po nuk ju vjen turp mor mistreca ncncncnc

----------


## Erlebnisse

ne shtator bej 6 vjet

----------


## pseudo

16 vjet.............. ,

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ne gusht te '98 e hengra une...lol,sa shpejte ikin vitet......


Ne 3 shtator te '99 e hengra une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## landi45

nja 17 vite te mira

----------


## xhuliana

gati 10 vjet

----------


## jessi89

> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee, po nuk ju vjen turp mor mistreca ncncncnc


Pse ti kujto se se ke ngrene keshtu?.... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## dibrani2006

Afer 20 vite

----------


## a4ever

Un 20 vite jasht kosove, the vitin e kaluem kam qen gjat veres e mu duk si me shkue ne avganistan, minaret me altaparlanta si diskoteka, pa pasterti e pa rregull deri ne fyt, u merzita shum shpejt e ikka!

----------


## RaPSouL

Tërë jetën, meqë jetoj në Maqedoni.

----------

